# What is this plant?



## Prometheus (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi, 

Can anyone id this plant? It's the one in the corner with bright green leaves that lay flat on the bottom. It started growing a lot recently and sprouted this long "tentacle" from the middle. Two days ago it was halfway to the surface of the water and yesterday it was all the way at the top as you can see from the pics. The growth is pretty fast so maybe the roots caught on and found the soil, just recently. And does anyone know what the plant is behind it with the reddish leaves. It looks like an Amazon sword but its got a variation of colors. I've forgotten what it is.

Do Malasian trumpet snails leave holes in plant leaves? I took a picture of them to ID if they really are trumpet snails. I also have a second kind of snail in the tank. I suspect they are making holes in my plants but I'm not sure. I just want to make sure the trumpet snails are not to blame. I want to try to figure out how to get rid of the other ones. :heh:


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

The sword in the back could be a red melon sword or a kleiner bar.

Yes that is a MTS. They have never eaten holes in my plants and I've not heard of that happening.

Your plants look so nice. Whatever your doing, keep it up!


----------



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

Just a guess on the plant, maybe Aponageton ny the looks of the surface-reaching stem, but it would have a bulb, and I can't see one. 
I'll second the MTS response. Mine will clean the tops of leaves and not harm them. I have really liked my MTS and Pomacea pomacea bridgesii Apple snails, but the apples preferred fish food over algae. I have had plenty of hangers on (pond snails) and some of them will eat plants. If you can borrow a loach from a friend, take out a bunch of MTS (to a bucket) and reintroduce them in a week of so when the others are gone, that could work for you? Just brainstorming, here. My Bettas ate small snails (tiny pond snails and baby snails small enough to fit in their mouths) and didn't bother MTS. I also scrubbed away many small ancilid (tiny flat, half-clam lookin' pond snails that didn't eat plants) when I cleaned glass. Didn't intend for them to die off completely, but between that and the Bettas... And I remove plant eating snails (small pond snails with shells shaped more like a conch) that I can see, whenever I stick my hands in the tank. This takes out the ones too big for the fish and then they eat the smaller ones. I haven't seen one in a while. I think I'm mostly plant-eating snail free. Pretty sure my Dwarf Gouramis eat tiny snails, too.


----------



## Prometheus (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks. It did have a small bulb when I planted it. Is that going to reach out of the water and flower? It looks like it may flower on the end. Interesting idea with the loach althought I dont know anyone. Do they get along with most fish? I have neons, platies, gouramis, ottos, a small danio and a killi. I'm glad I get to keep the trumpet snails


----------



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

I don't know much about loaches, I've not had any. I've heard some kinds get too big and grumpy- the red and black striped one that's fairly common. I know people keep loaches or botias in community, but not which kinds... I've also heard that some snail-eating fish can't get MTS, but again I don't know which. I'm afraid I didn't look into it because most of the things that will eat unwanted snails will also eat my shrimp.
Yes, it will flower. It may also have dormant periods.


----------



## tropism (Jul 21, 2006)

That's an interesting plant! It seems really small to be an Aponogeton to me though, and I've never seen any of those that had leaves that lay down like that. I was wondering if it might possibly be Barclaya longifolia instead. Those grow from bulbs and send out flower stalks like that also. I thought Barclaya was bigger than that too and didn't have low, horizontal leaves, but I've never seen one in person. 

I assume it's flowered by now? Was it just a single flower that looked like this Barclaya flower (look at 'slide 49' -- third picture down)? or did look like a bunch of small flowers on a stalk, something like these Aponogeton flowers (Google Image Search)?


----------



## Prometheus (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes it has bloomed and it grew another tentacle which will bloom too! Definately looks like aponogeten flowers. I wonder how long it will flower for until it needs a resting period? Aren't you supposed to put the bulb in the fridge for a few months when that happens? I was hoping to post some new pics but haven't gotten around to that yet. All kinds of interesting things are happening in there. I think the platy gave birth. I saw a tiny baby fish! I think they ate the rest


----------



## tropism (Jul 21, 2006)

Ah, cool! Now we only need to figure out what type of Aponogeton it is...  I'd be interested in seeing pictures of the flowers if you get a chance. Congrats on the baby(ies), btw! If they've got enough hiding places you may have more than you think. (I miss having livebearers...)

I don't know how to rest the bulbs, so I'll leave that up to someone else. I kept some probably 15 years ago, way before I had heard about resting them, and they eventually just petered out. Anyone know if all aponogeton species need a "wintering", and if the procedure is the same for all species?


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

You can try kuhli loaches for snail fighters :boxing:. I haven't used them for that, but they will eat'em up. If you get them, get 4-6 as they will loosely "school". They are very interesting fish that will do all sorts of crazy things (mine like to swim circles by the glass constantly, chasing each other). In regards to your plant, is the flower like two small white leaves with small growths on them? I bought a bulb back once and had the exact same thing happen to my plant as what is happening to yours.


----------



## Prometheus (Feb 12, 2008)

okay. I'm going to look up some stuff on loaches. Yea, maybe there are more babies but I've only seen one hiding around the same area and in the java moss. I hope he survives! Here are the pictures of the flower.


----------



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

My Aponogeton are very small also, and their flowers looked like that. Mine didn't day what type just "various". Not sure if that's helpful. 
I read that if they go dormant (all the leaves fall off) in the tank, just take the bulb out and let it dry. Keep it out for about a month (dark, dry, room temp) and just drop it back in. I haven't had to do it yet, though.


----------

